# Hi all! New from AU



## birdD (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi all! I'm a new board boy from Melbourne. I've been to a few places for snowboarding and would like to know more from YOU!

Can someone enlighten me.

Is Rossignol Harmony snowboard for man or woman?


----------



## birdD (Apr 23, 2013)

hello? anyone?


----------



## jasoncrd (May 2, 2012)

Hey I'm from Aus as well. 

A simple google search is all it takes to answer this question which is probably why no one replied. 

I had a quick look and it seems like it's a woman's board, but hey if the size seems right and you like the graphics then who cares it'll still work exactly the same as a men's board.


----------



## charles_r_cox (Oct 30, 2012)

Dude, I don't know about the board, but what else are you trying to find out. You have one question about a board that isn't even in Rossignol's current line up (or at least I didn't see it), but it sounds like you want some other info too.


----------



## birdD (Apr 23, 2013)

Oops, Sorry. it's a very old Rossignol line up. Can i post a link here for the photos of the board i'm talking about?


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

What for? Your question has already been answered.


----------



## birdD (Apr 23, 2013)

oldmate said:


> What for? Your question has already been answered.


The board that i'm talking about is 8 or more years old. don't female board more softer flex?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Google informs us all that the Harmony is, indeed, a woman's board. What of it? It 8 years old, it's likely softer today than the day it was built. There's probably mens boards built today that are even softer. Soft is relative. Soft to me might be a tank to you, depending on your weight and strength and how you ride. I think the problem is nobody is sure what your REALLY looking for. :dunno:


----------



## birdD (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm sorry to confuse everyone here. I think i got what i need to know! Thanks!


----------

